# scratchbuild 2



## Dave1964 (Mar 21, 2011)

Made a bit of progress on my second build. 

Dave


----------



## Dave1964 (May 9, 2011)

All is quiet here, not much point in a progress report.

Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 9, 2011)

Dave1964  said:
			
		

> All is quiet here, not much point in a progress report.




Most won't post but if you look there were almost 400 people who took a peek and i'm sure they would love an update. Sometimes i'll go 3 or 4 posts before someone comments but I know there are people who like to see my updates. Keep the pics coming, they are viewed and appreciated.


----------



## dsquire (May 9, 2011)

Dave

Your engine is looking good. It would be interesting to see a few more progress pictures when you have the time.

I was 1 of the 400+ people that stopped by to have a look even though I didn't comment. Everybody likes to see how everybody else does things so they can learn some new tricks. Many times I have seen a newbie show something that even the more experienced had never seen before. I will continue to keep watching for that progress report. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Dave1964 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement guys, will post more soon.

Dave


----------



## lazylathe (May 25, 2011)

Hi Dave,

That little guy is going to be another winner!

Looks like your design is based of some of the Mamod steam toys that you see for sale sometimes.

More pictures are always appreciated! th_wwp

Andrew


----------



## Dave1964 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Andrew,

Yes you are correct. I wondered if someone would comment on the Mamod look.

To cut a long story short I was rebuilding a Mamod which turned out to be a bad experience. Gave up on that and decided to build something similar. Have had a much better time doing so.

Learnt a bit more about maching on the way. 

First time machining copper.

More pics soon.

Dave


----------



## Dave1964 (May 27, 2011)

A few details on construction.

Boiler copper tube I found in box of stuff I got off brother when he moved to UK.

Boiler caps made from 1 inch copper tube I found under my house. Slit down one side, flattened out with hammer then pressed to shape.

Boiler strap from hose clamp.

Fire box and burner tank from coffee tin.

Flywheel from aircraft wing to strut fitting. Nothing fancy here. Small diameter want to keep weight in it.

Crank from small piece of copper bar father inlaw had laying around.

Engine frame from 1 1/4 inch aircraft grade aluminium box.

All engine parts from round bar.

Hard to get materials where I am, so have to make do with what I can lay my hands on.

Project has slowed a little as I would like to fit a displacement lubricater so have to figure out how to make one.

Dave


----------



## Dave1964 (Aug 12, 2011)

Almost done.

Need to run pipe to chimney and tidy it up some.

Has done maybe an hour running time, longest run 10 min.


----------



## Dave1964 (Aug 12, 2011)

Burner works excellent.


----------



## Dave1964 (Aug 12, 2011)

add to earlier post:

base material from computer tower.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 12, 2011)

That burner looks to be cooking real nice. What do you use for fuel?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 13, 2011)

Very nice little plant there I would also love to see a video of it running 
Jamie


----------



## Maryak (Aug 13, 2011)

Dave,



			
				Fingers  said:
			
		

> Very nice little plant there I would also love to see a video of it running
> Jamie



Me too please, very nice plant. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Dave1964 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Methylated spirits used in burner.

Video soon.


----------

